# Tausche Computec Abbonennten Gutschein gegen Steam-Codes von der GC 2012 (oder 2011?)



## Blu3storm (1. August 2014)

Hallo PCGamer,

wie bereits letztes Jahr, suche ich einen PCGames Abonnenten, der seinen Abonnentengutschein für die Gamescom nicht benötigt und ihn mit mir tauschen möchte. Der Gutschein liegt jedes Jahr allen (oder fast allen?) Computec Zeitschriften Abos bei. Bei der Abgabe des Gutscheines auf der Gamescom am Computec Stand, bekommt man dafür einige kleine Goodies. In den letzten Jahren gab es z.B. WoW in der Standard Edition, Gothic 3 und andere Spiele, irgendwelche Schlüsselanhänger usw., also lauter Goodiekram.

Ich würde den Gutschein gerne gegen andere Gamescom Goodies tauschen, nämlich gegen Steam-Codes von der Gamescom 2012 oder 2011 (ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher von wann sie sind). Ich habe noch Codes für folgende Spiele, von denen ihr euch zwei aussuchen könnt:


Blocks That Matter

Dungeons of Dredmor
Flotilla
Gemini Rue
Sanctum
Space Chem
Ticket To Ride
Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet der mir tauschen möchte.


----------



## Blu3storm (10. August 2014)

*push*


----------

